# Κίνηση για τον υποτιτλισμό των τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων



## rogne (May 7, 2011)

[Αντιγράφω από εδώ]

*ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΤΙΤΛΙΣΜΟ ΤΩΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΩΝ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΩΝ
*
_ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ_

Καλησπέρα σας. Είμαστε μια διαδικτυακή ομάδα 107 μέχρι στιγμής ατόμων που έχουμε προβλήματα ακοής είτε εμείς είτε οι άμεσοι συγγενείς μας (κυρίως παιδιά).

Πολλοί από μας (ή τα παιδιά μας) δεν γνωρίζουμε τη νοηματική γλώσσα. Αντιθέτως, διαβάζουμε με ευχέρεια τους υποτίτλους στα διάφορα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα.

Αποφασίσαμε να σας στείλουμε αυτή την ομαδική επιστολή για να σας πούμε ότι στο εξωτερικό είναι υποτιτλισμένο το σύνολο των ταινιών που προβάλλονται στην τηλεόραση και αναρωτιόμαστε πότε θα προχωρήσετε κι εσείς σε αυτό το βήμα. Γνωρίζουμε πως σήμερα η τεχνολογία είναι άμεσα διαθέσιμη και σχετικά φτηνή. Όπως γνωρίζουμε επίσης και την πρωτοβουλία του καναλιού MEGA να υποτιτλίσει τη σειρά «Το Νησί», την οποία παρακολουθούμε οι περισσότεροι από μας φανατικά.

Έχουμε μάθει ότι το ίδιο κανάλι έχει δεσμευτεί ως προς τον μελλοντικό υποτιτλισμό όλων των προγραμμάτων του. Ελπίζουμε αυτό να γίνει σύντομα και να ακολουθήσουν και τα άλλα κανάλια.

Θα θέλαμε επίσης να εκφράσουμε τη δυσαρέσκειά μας για τη μετάδοση υποτιτλισμένων σειρών στις 4 το πρωί ή σε άλλες ακατάλληλες ώρες, όπως μάθαμε ότι είχε συμβεί με τη σειρά «Το Καφέ της Χαράς» από τον ΑΝΤ1. Αφού η τεχνολογία υπάρχει, και αφού έχει ήδη χρησιμοποιηθεί, δεν είναι κρίμα τέτοιες σειρές να περνούν απαρατήρητες μέσα στη νύχτα;

Γνωρίζουμε ότι εμείς είμαστε μόνο 107 άτομα, ωστόσο οι κωφοί και βαρήκοοι της χώρας μας αντιστοιχούν συνολικά σε έναν πολύ μεγαλύτερο αριθμό, ίσως και πάνω από 20.000 άτομα. Όλοι αυτοί θα μπορούσαν να ωφεληθούν από τους υποτίτλους. Το ίδιο θα μπορούσαν να ωφεληθούν και πολλοί από τους μετανάστες, που προσπαθούν να μάθουν τη γλώσσα μας. Εάν λοιπόν συνυπολογίσετε όλο αυτό το πλήθος ατόμων, θα δείτε ότι ανέρχονται συνολικά σε μια σημαντική τηλεοπτική μερίδα κοινού, που είναι σήμερα αποκλεισμένη από τα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα και κυριολεκτικά διψάει για να τα δει υποτιτλισμένα.

Ειδικότερα υπάρχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για τις ταινίες του Ελληνικού Κινηματογράφου, που επίσης γνωρίζουμε ότι έχουν υποτιτλιστεί ήδη σε μεγάλο αριθμό και μάλιστα είχαν διανεμηθεί πριν από 3-4 χρόνια με το περιοδικό «Τηλεθεατής».

Τέλος, υπάρχει και μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για την παρακολούθηση ειδήσεων με υποτίτλους, μια και οι σημερινές ειδήσεις «για άτομα με πρόβλημα ακοής» είναι ειδήσεις που οι περισσότεροι από μας (αλλά και από πολλούς βαρήκοους και μεταγλωσσικούς κωφούς) δεν μπορούμε να παρακολουθήσουμε καθώς δεν γνωρίζουμε τη νοηματική γλώσσα. Αντιθέτως, ένα δελτίο ειδήσεων και με υποτίτλους (ας έχει και νοηματική ταυτόχρονα, δεν μας πειράζει) θα μπορούσε να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες τις δικές μας αλλά και όλων των άλλων προαναφερθέντων ομάδων τηλεθεατών.

Κλείνουμε την επιστολή πιστεύοντας ότι θα έχουμε την προσοχή και την ανταπόκρισή σας.

Με εκτίμηση
Εκ μέρους της ομάδας «Κουφός είσαι ρε;» (θα μας βρείτε στο facebook με αυτή την ονομασία)
Σοφία Κολοτούρου, συγγραφέας του βιβλίου «Κουφός είσαι ρε; Δεν ακούς;» , εκδόσεις ΚΨΜ, www.sofiakolotourou.gr


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2011)

Η τεχνολογία υπάρχει, και ειδικά στις ζωντανές εκπομπές (ειδήσεις π.χ.) ο υποτιτλισμός εδώ γίνεται αυτόματα με αναγνώριση φωνής. Όχι 100% ακρίβεια, αλλά προφανώς η πιο οικονομική λύση για τα κανάλια. Με την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση είναι νομίζω ακόμα πιο εύκολο, άρα αρκεί θέληση.


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2011)

rogne said:


> Εκ μέρους της ομάδας «Κουφός είσαι ρε;» (θα μας βρείτε στο facebook με αυτή την ονομασία)


Να σημειώσω πως, εγώ τουλάχιστον, δεν κατάφερα να βρω ομάδα «Κουφός είσαι ρε;» στο φ/β. Βρήκα τη σελίδα του βιβλίου (http://www.facebook.com/pages/%CE%9A%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%86%CF%8C%CF%82-%CE%B5%CE%AF%CF%83%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%81%CE%B5-%CE%94%CE%B5%CE%BD-%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%BF%CF%8D%CF%82/117316364999376?sk=wall) και το Κουφοχωριό (http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk..._activity#!/home.php?sk=group_132539906818772).


----------

